# Remove or cover popcorn ceilings?



## MayflyCarpentry (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello,
I am working on a drywall bid for a remodel. The GC would like for me to include removal of popcorn ceilings in all three bedrooms, both bathrooms and the hallway and re-texturing the ceilings. Approximately 600 square feet. The home is definitely older than 1980, though the GC does not know exactly when it was built. Our closest asbestos testing facility is over an hour away and closed until after the new year, and the GC is wanting the work to start next week.

So my question is, might it be cheaper and less obstructive to just lay new drywall over the popcorn ceilings and basically start over? My only issue there would be where the hallway meets the living room the new drywall ceilings would be 1/2 inch lower than the old. Does anyone have advice on if this might be easier and cheaper than testing and then removing the old popcorn texture? And if so, what would you suggest for the transition?


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

If older than 1980 good chance there is asbestos. 

As far as going over old ceiling it would not be as easy as it sounds plus you will be disturbing the old textue, making dust, which is not good if it does have asbestos in it. 

The transition would be the least of your worries. Milcore or cove would fix that problem.


----------



## MayflyCarpentry (Oct 18, 2016)

So you'd suggest having it removed? Am i correct that I am not allowed to have my crew do it even if we take the right measures?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

You could always skim coat it. I skim coat over painted popcorn ceiling texture all the time. Usually takes two rounds of skimming. :thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Does it stay up? That crap likes to fallnaff if you sneeze on it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> Does it stay up? That crap likes to fallnaff if you sneeze on it.


Yes it stays up. It's the old school vermiculite popcorn texture that is hard as a rock and been painted half a dozen times. This popcorn doesn't come off even if you want it to.:no:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> Does it stay up? That crap likes to fallnaff if you sneeze on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's what she said :laughing:


----------



## martelh1984 (Nov 1, 2016)

Eat the popcorn ceiling 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

martelh1984 said:


> Eat the popcorn ceiling
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


Interesting first post.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

martelh1984 said:


> Eat the popcorn ceiling


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

martelh1984 said:


> Eat the popcorn ceiling
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


heheheheheh


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

martelh1984 said:


> Eat the popcorn ceiling
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


I think someone is sniffing his refrigerant.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I would remove the popcorn. Usually it comes off pretty easy. If it has years of paint, that does make it harder, but its not too bad.

As far as the asbestos, I'm guessing the GC wants to avoid that completely. You may have to stand your ground and take a chance on loosing that job.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

builditguy said:


> I would remove the popcorn. Usually it comes off pretty easy. If it has years of paint, that does make it harder, but its not too bad.
> 
> As far as the asbestos, I'm guessing the GC wants to avoid that completely. You may have to stand your ground and take a chance on loosing that job.


I scraped a ceiling for an entire day before giving up and tearing it all out and installing new. It can be nearly impossible to scrape off!!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Some are tougher than others. Usually I spray them down with hot water. Wait a while and do it again. Then go at it with a drywall knife. Usually it falls right off. 95% of the time, extremely easy. Just messy.

The last one I did, was not so easy. I assume it had alot of paint on it and it was stuck like crazy. So they are out there.


----------

